# blackworms?



## Stephmkt (Feb 18, 2010)

I just got a baby peacock eel and I heard they like blackworms but I can only find places that sell them in bulk and thats not what I want...so I was wondering if anyone on here sold them or new where to buy them im looking to buy some for $10-15.

any other tips for caring for eels is always nice too

Thanks


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Blackworms are hard to find locally. Only only LFS here carries them and they sell it one portion per dollar (which lasts weeks for me). 

Where do you live?

(Thought I should add that it lasts weeks as it get fed with other foods.)


----------



## Stephmkt (Feb 18, 2010)

Nymsley said:


> Blackworms are hard to find locally. Only only LFS here carries them and they sell it one portion per dollar (which lasts weeks for me).
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> (Thought I should add that it lasts weeks as it get fed with other foods.)


I live in PA close to maryland border do you know of anywhere online to buy them or any other live worm my eel would eat because i just got him 2 days ago and i only have flakes,shimp pellets,and alge waffer....and i havent seen him eat yet


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Feb 21, 2010)

Stephmkt said:


> I live in PA close to maryland border do you know of anywhere online to buy them or any other live worm my eel would eat because i just got him 2 days ago and i only have flakes,shimp pellets,and alge waffer....and i havent seen him eat yet


You could always try blood worms.


----------



## Stephmkt (Feb 18, 2010)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> You could always try blood worms.


thanks and since i couldnt find any blackworms i did buy some frozen blood worms just got them today hopefull he will eat them


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

check out http://shop.easternaquatics.com/ he may be close.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone ever successfully raised blackworms? It'd be nice to keep a constant supply around. Nearest place to me is 1.5 hours away.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

If you get your hands on some blackworms, make sure to rinse them thoroughly before feeding and replace the water regularly. A lot of times, fish shops keep them packaged in stale water and well...blackworms aren't the cleanest critters. 

I learned the hard way by feeding dirty worms to my fish, then I had to spend more money on medication to rid them of parasites.

Fish (and I'm sure eels too) sure love them though!!!


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Keeping them clean is good advice. A daily rinse is good to help keep the worms alive and healthy. I do not know about the worms carrying disease. Keep the worms in a open, double container with just enough water to cover them. The small, blue, fine screen bottom of the inner container works well as far as keeping them in the fridge goes. The worms want to crawl up the sides but do not seem to make it. I am not sure of the manufacturer or correct name because I bought it at an auction.

I too am watching the NET to see if anyone has been able to maintain them. The Cories sure do seem to enjoy digging them out of the gravel.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Feb 21, 2010)

Stephmkt said:


> thanks and since i couldnt find any blackworms i did buy some frozen blood worms just got them today hopefull he will eat them


How did it go?


----------



## Stephmkt (Feb 18, 2010)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> How did it go?


I havent seen him eat any yet hes usally hiding under the substrate i only see his head. All my other fish really love them. But ive been droping the bloodworms in as soon as i turn my light off because hes still shy so i hope he is eating them. only time will tell. He is usally out though in the mornings when i turn the light on


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Feb 21, 2010)

Stephmkt said:


> I havent seen him eat any yet hes usally hiding under the substrate i only see his head. All my other fish really love them. But ive been droping the bloodworms in as soon as i turn my light off because hes still shy so i hope he is eating them. only time will tell. He is usally out though in the mornings when i turn the light on


Hopefully the eel doesn't go after the fish.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Burks said:


> Has anyone ever successfully raised blackworms? It'd be nice to keep a constant supply around.


They are easy to culture if you can dedicate a small tank to them. They are kept just like a tropical fish.


----------



## darryfish (Feb 15, 2010)

OrangeCones said:


> They are easy to culture if you can dedicate a small tank to them. They are kept just like a tropical fish.


Cool! I've always wondered about culturing them. Have you done it yourself? Do they need a filter (like a sponge filter?) or just aeration? Do they need heat or would room temp be fine? What will they eat?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I serendipitously found a box that the worm feeder came in. I do not know if the company is still in existence but it was called A Live Worm Keeper by California Aquatics from Fresno. Some company is probably still making a version of the keeper so if you are interested, look around if the original company does not exist any longer.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

darryfish said:


> Cool! I've always wondered about culturing them. Have you done it yourself? Do they need a filter (like a sponge filter?) or just aeration? Do they need heat or would room temp be fine? What will they eat?


Yes, I keep a 5gallon aquarium with blackworms. I last bought worms in May.

I just use an airstone (they crawl through and clog a sponge filter) and floating plants as the biofilter. They can be kept without a heater but they breed faster with one. I noticed a big slow down on my harvesting abilities when I forgot to plug their heater back in when I was moving equipment around.

The worms are scavengers, and will eat whatever you give them. I just use the foods I wish my picky eaters WOULD eat (gut-loading). Sinking foods are easier due to the airstone than flakes, but any fish food or veggie will work.


----------



## dan4cbw (Mar 14, 2010)

Cliff Mayes said:


> I serendipitously found a box that the worm feeder came in. I do not know if the company is still in existence but it was called A Live Worm Keeper by California Aquatics from Fresno. Some company is probably still making a version of the keeper so if you are interested, look around if the original company does not exist any longer.


Hi Cliff
We, Aquatic Foods are still around and still manufacturing the Keepers.
That's pretty good you still had one of the original boxes, its been a while.
Here is a link if anyone wanted to take a look at them. http://aquaticfoods.com/accessories.html
If anyone has any questions feel free to email me at [email protected]

Jennifer
Aquatic Foods


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

dan4cbw said:


> Hi Cliff
> We, Aquatic Foods are still around and still manufacturing the Keepers.
> That's pretty good you still had one of the original boxes, its been a while.
> Here is a link if anyone wanted to take a look at them. http://aquaticfoods.com/accessories.html
> ...


Is 'California Black Worm' a registered or trademarked name for Lumbriculus variegatus, owned by Aquatic Foods?


----------

